# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  عکس ثبت نام

## SajadMarvel

سلام
عکسی که واسه ثبت نام فرستادم بک گراندش یکم رنگیه(یه خاکستری خیلی کم رنگی داره)
تو اطلاعات نزده بود باید حتما سفید باشه
چیکار کنم؟ گیر میدن؟

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام
> عکسی که واسه ثبت نام فرستادم بک گراندش یکم رنگیه(یه خاکستری خیلی کم رنگی داره)
> تو اطلاعات نزده بود باید حتما سفید باشه
> چیکار کنم؟ گیر میدن؟


خیر موردی نیست 
فقط چهره واضح باشه .این مهمه.

----------


## -Sara-

نه بابا عیبی نداره !

----------

